# Best tires for the cruze?



## arielpaige5893 (May 6, 2013)

I am looking to buy new front tires for my 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. Rim is 215/60R16 and was wandering what the best tire brand would be.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

arielpaige5893 said:


> I am looking to buy new front tires for my 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. Rim is 215/60R16 and was wandering what the best tire brand would be.


This is a subjective question. Perhaps it will help if we know what features of a tire are important to you (Tire life, noise, etc, or a balance). Also it sounds silly but new tires should ALWAYS go on the back. Even in a front wheel drive car. (There are videos of where a major tire manufacturer did the test of this but I can't see it at work.) The links below are sufficient for the "don't take my word for it" though.

Tire Tech Information - Where to Install New Pairs of Tires?

Tire Review - Always Install Two New Tires on the Rear Axle

Is it dangerous to put tires with the most tread on the front wheels?

http://www.michelinman.com/mediabin...s/Digital/Two_Tire_Poster_Michelin_042009.pdf


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What's your price range, and what things do you want the tire to do well? Do you want it to have decent snow grip, decent fuel economy, a long life, or a decent ride? Tires can be very different depending on what you want them to do.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Michelin.


----------



## cchall (Feb 9, 2013)

I just put a set of Michelin Energy Saver A/S on and I love them. Their very quiet and ride nice.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It really depends what you want from the car before anyone can recommend anything.

Me, I want tires that grip very well in corners and rain and have decent treadlife. 

The next person may want extremely long treadlife, low noise, and a good ride. 

There is no "one tire fits all", so give us a little more of an idea what you expect from a tire. How did you like the Firestones that were on the car since new?


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

If the tires on my Eco last 75,000 miles as I have been told they _can_ last, I will be buying another set when these wear out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been real happy with my ECO's OEM Goodyears. They will be on my short list for replacement tires when the time comes.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I've also been happy with My Eco's Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires. I'm nearly certain I'll stick with a Low Rolling Resistance tire when it comes time for replacement. The Tire rack has some decent choices in that category. Not sure if I'll stick with Goodyear or not.

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...autoYear=2011&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Eco


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I also have been very happy with my Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires but recently changed them at 41000 miles. I probably could have stretched them up to 50,000 miles but they're getting awfully close to the wear bars. This time I replaced them with the Michelin Defender tires. Supposedly they have a 90000 mile wear rating according to the industry standard testing they have done but let's see what happens with real-world driving. All I have to say is I'm extremely happy with the new Michelin tires. They were much more expensive than the Goodyear Assurance tires but I feel they ride much nicer and they ride much more quietly.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I also have been very happy with my Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires but recently changed them at 41000 miles. I probably could have stretched them up to 50,000 miles but they're getting awfully close to the wear bars. This time I replaced them with the Michelin Defender tires. Supposedly they have a 90000 mile wear rating according to the industry standard testing they have done but let's see what happens with real-world driving. All I have to say is I'm extremely happy with the new Michelin tires. They were much more expensive than the Goodyear Assurance tires but I feel they ride much nicer and they ride much more quietly.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


What is the max sidewall pressure rating on those tires?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

LS1LOL said:


> What is the max sidewall pressure rating on those tires?


 I am running my tires at 39 PSI But it says max inflation 44 PSI. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

So for road noise and comfort which ones are good for the ltz wheels...I may be upgrading mine


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

LS1LOL said:


> What is the max sidewall pressure rating on those tires?


My V rated Goodyear FuelMax Assurance has a max sidewall of 51 PSI. I don't know the max sidewall for the H rated version found on the 2011 ECOs.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

obermd said:


> My V rated Goodyear FuelMax Assurance has a max sidewall of 51 PSI. I don't know the max sidewall for the H rated version found on the 2011 ECOs.


That is what I have mine set to right now actually...51 PSI. Looking (hopefully) far into the future for what tires I will get when I replace these current ones. Seems like people tend to like them quite well, I can't see for the price a better tire...those Michelin Defender's cost roughly 65% more than the stock tires, and are only rated for 15,000 more miles.

Anyway, the only complaint I could have for these tires is they seem like they don't do well in the rain...like at all. The tires only have 5000 miles on them, and they seemed to not do well even when the car was brand new. Any ideas?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

LS1LOL said:


> That is what I have mine set to right now actually...51 PSI. Looking (hopefully) far into the future for what tires I will get when I replace these current ones. Seems like people tend to like them quite well, I can't see for the price a better tire...those Michelin Defender's cost roughly 65% more than the stock tires, and are only rated for 15,000 more miles.
> 
> Anyway, the only complaint I could have for these tires is they seem like they don't do well in the rain...like at all. The tires only have 5000 miles on them, and they seemed to not do well even when the car was brand new. Any ideas?


Give them more time. My set of mostly-worn Goodyear AFM's are pretty competent in the rain. I've tried to get them to break free, and they won't under even fairly quick starts. I noticed the wet traction get better as the tire wore. It started off dicey, and got better. The same intersection I had wheelspin when new I didn't today, even with a 90* turn in there.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting, it is not under acceleration I am seeing the issue though. Today we had some heavy rain and the car seemed like it wanted to hydroplane quite often, and when having to brake hard I did not feel comfortable (the tires did not skid, but based upon the hydroplaning I am surprised they did not), and also going around turns in the rain they just didn't feel so great. I guess I will wait it out a bit. I am not looking to get rid of these tires, just wondering what I should get for replacement tires. Do any of the aftermarket tires yield as good of gas mileage anyway?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We just had a couple of days of heavy rain. My ECO MT with the Goodyears was very well behaved even going through standing water. These tires will definitely be on my short list when it comes time to replace them. I've been very happy with them on dry pavement, dirt, rain, snow, and even ice.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I love the tires that came on my 2012 Eco GT. Great handling. Not the quietest I've had but fantastic handling.


----------



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a 2012 Eco with 71k and I'm still rolling on the stock tires


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

LS1LOL said:


> Interesting, it is not under acceleration I am seeing the issue though. Today we had some heavy rain and the car seemed like it wanted to hydroplane quite often, and when having to brake hard I did not feel comfortable (the tires did not skid, but based upon the hydroplaning I am surprised they did not), and also going around turns in the rain they just didn't feel so great. I guess I will wait it out a bit. I am not looking to get rid of these tires, just wondering what I should get for replacement tires. Do any of the aftermarket tires yield as good of gas mileage anyway?


+1 the hydroplaning with the Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires + noise + poor ride comfort => new set of Continental Pure Contacts with ecoplus tires. For me a good set of tires is paramount after all this is what's in contact with the road


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Getting ready to wrap my eco wheels with some Michelin primacy. Interesting thing the tire barn guy told me as they wear after use more tread appears. We shall see.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> It really depends what you want from the car before anyone can recommend anything.
> 
> Me, I want tires that grip very well in corners and rain and have decent treadlife.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for something exactly as you described. I know there's a ton of tire threads but what's the conclusion on 215/60/16 tires? I want an all-season tire that grips under hard cornering, braking, and in the rain. I don't want a low rolling resistance tire. What did you decide to go with, how much were they, and did they meet your expectations?

I see the General Altimax RT43 on tire rack has pretty decent reviews, good tread life, fair price, and good grip. That's what I've been considering, didn't know if there was anything better.

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/Tire...215/&ratio=60&diameter=16&partnum=16VR6AMRT43


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

General Altimax RT43 is the same one I was looking at. Depending on your driving style and current tires expect 1-3 mpg drop. Probably closer to 3 if you have a manual and LRR tires currently. That's what I hear at least. EXRev I believe gave some insight on these in another thread. Believe he recommended them for his mother in law lol. Quiet good grip but slight loss of economy I think he said 2 mpg don't qoute me on that. I may go with them anyways due to amazing economy anyways and I think alignment is in order when I get new ones. Probably just about balance out for economy. Not getting alignment now due to the fact tires are dry rotting already pretty bad. Make to end of summer and slap on some new ones. 66-67k on OEM tires is ok I think. Don't think pushing another WI winter would be in my best interest ?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

14'ecocruze said:


> General Altimax RT43 is the same one I was looking at. Depending on your driving style and current tires expect 1-3 mpg drop. Probably closer to 3 if you have a manual and LRR tires currently. That's what I hear at least. EXRev I believe gave some insight on these in another thread. Believe he recommended them for his mother in law lol. Quiet good grip but slight loss of economy I think he said 2 mpg don't qoute me on that. I may go with them anyways due to amazing economy anyways and I think alignment is in order when I get new ones. Probably just about balance out for economy. Not getting alignment now due to the fact tires are dry rotting already pretty bad. Make to end of summer and slap on some new ones. 66-67k on OEM tires is ok I think. Don't think pushing another WI winter would be in my best interest ?


I'm still on the original garbage Firestone FR710s I've had them for 39K miles and they're down to the wear bars. I've been pretty hard on them since 20K of those miles were delivering pizza. Driving with hard braking, acceleration, and cornering isn't nice to tires. 

I've also been told that the walmart brand "Douglas" tires aren't bad for the price. They're made by goodyear and cost $56/tire but I don't know if I feel comfortable with that. I'm kind of a believer in you get what you pay for.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Douglas-All-Season-VSB-Tire-215-60R16-95H-SL/49021616


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

General Altimax RT43 (v rated) are the route I'm thinking. I'm not too terribly concerned with the 1-2 mpg loss seeing as I'm solid 45+. Just need tires with good grip year round. 65k warranty so about 4 year tires maybe 5. Run near max sidewall and as other people have proven higher psi longer tread life. Seems to be making mine last a few extra ticks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> I'm looking for something exactly as you described. I know there's a ton of tire threads but what's the conclusion on 215/60/16 tires? I want an all-season tire that grips under hard cornering, braking, and in the rain. I don't want a low rolling resistance tire. What did you decide to go with, how much were they, and did they meet your expectations?
> 
> I see the General Altimax RT43 on tire rack has pretty decent reviews, good tread life, fair price, and good grip. That's what I've been considering, didn't know if there was anything better.
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/Tire...215/&ratio=60&diameter=16&partnum=16VR6AMRT43


I went for these. Had them for a little over a year before I sold the 2012. I would definitely buy them again - I liked their handling characteristics a lot. They were almost as good handling-wise in 16" form as the low-profile 18"s are on my current car (and quieter and less bumpy than the Michelin's, too).

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...ion/99657-conti-pure-contact-impressions.html


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I went for these. Had them for a little over a year before I sold the 2012. I would definitely buy them again - I liked their handling characteristics a lot. They were almost as good handling-wise in 16" form as the low-profile 18"s are on my current car (and quieter and less bumpy than the Michelin's, too).
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...ion/99657-conti-pure-contact-impressions.html


Since I was already on the verge of just buying $52/tire throw aways for the mean time, I was kind of stretching my budget to get the Altimaxs'. I went ahead and pulled the trigger. They've got pretty **** good reviews on tire rack. I haven't had them long enough to give a good review but so far my initial impressions are very good. They came with a 75K warranty and I got them for a decent price. 

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...R6AMRT43&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes

I was sold once I watched the video. It must have been paid for by General.


----------



## chazz (May 20, 2017)

I'm looking for tires for my 2013 Chevy Cruze LS. I'd like to spend as little money as possible. I'd like them to be low noise, ride well in the rain, and have a decent tread life. The size is 215/60R16.

Any advice?


----------

